# NT just old memoirs



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought some of you guys might like to see this. A friend sent it to me and sure brought back a lot of old memories. 
http://www.oldfortyfives.com:80/thoseoldwesterns.htm


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.oldfortyfives.com:80/thoseoldwesterns.htm


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Brings back memories here to. I always liked the westerns.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I must be getting really old to remember most of that.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Trains, 

Many, many thanks for posting the old westerns website. I just sat there, remembering.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 

Les W.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure wish they would rerun some of them.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure wish they would rerun some of them.
They do on Encore's Westerns Channel. Gene Autry, Bat Masterson, The Big Valley, Maverick, and The Rifleman are on every weeknite. Lotsa good old westerns too with Charles Bronson, Joel McCrea, John Wayne (from the 30's and 40's), Randolf Scott, Alan Ladd - even the occasional Lash La Rue.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it me or has the country gone down hill since the "Duke " died? It seems as we move "forward" into more technology and fast paced times, the "standards" and "values" we once had are disappearing. 
Thanks for link Trains, it was great to see some of my Heros again, even if for a breif second. I am not old enough to remember all of those showa and movies, but I did recognize alot of the stars and character actors from reruns. I really miss the "old days". 

Thanks again, Stumpy


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

My local BestBuy had a 50 movie pack just yeaterday. 
Searching their site. bestbuy.com, found 3 movie and TV listings: 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&id=pcat17071&type=page&st=50+western[u+movies&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960 
Reviews please, if anyone buys these.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with you Stumpy. I am old enough to remember all those and more, and yes times were simpler then and I miss that. Honesty seems to be a lost trait in the money world, and now it seems like we will all be paying for that for a loooong time. Pretty sad./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

However, my son pointed out that due to the modern technology, we are living longer and more healthy than back in those days. If you will notice, many of those fellows never made it past 60. I don't know if it is a good trade off or not./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif I still miss the old days!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"And I wouldn't even let a man say 'shucks'."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Notice on today's TV you are NOT allowed to make any ethnic joke or refer to any gender or "lifestyle" in any way that someone might find derogatory... yet you can portray a man, husband or father as a dolt, idiot, or crude bumbling nincompoop and we all laugh. How come?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

and we all laugh. How come?

because it's the last permitted laugh... 
i am glad, to live in a very rednecked part of a very underdeveloped country. 
we don't lock cars. in my little super i just note the purchases of the customers in a book, no signature, and once a month they pay up. 
we simply still live like in germany during the 50ies or 60ies.... 
...allthough we got coloured tv and cell-phones. and sometimes, seeing advertizing for creditcards, i am thinking, if i should try out how they work. (maybe i'll get my first next year...)


----------

